
The Shazam for billboard and outdoor advertisement - Steddyrockin
http://www.tadawapp.com
======
Steddyrockin
Tadaw is a mobile application that allows users to earn exclusive deals,
discounts, and products during their commute. We turn billboards and outdoor
advertisements or OOH (out of home) advertisements into store fronts. It's
like Shazam but for billboard and outdoor advertisements. Using voice commands
or touch points, users are able to learn more about the product(s) or
service(s) being advertised and make purchases directly from the app. Our
customers gain better insight into how their outdoor marketing campaigns are
performing and generate more sales.

------
deetotastic
Lovin’ it! Excited for it to get rollin and give it a try!

------
janet_1019
This is a fantastic concept and I’m excited to give it a whirl.

------
priestlytemple
What a dope concept ! Would love to see the interface and how it works.

